# My carrot soap



## waychie (Jul 27, 2009)

You are all enablers  :twisted: I just had to try this!

Thought I'd try some carrot soap from just a few simple oils to experiment with (olive oil, avocado, grapeseed and castor).  I used carrot juice  and pureed, surprised at how yellow it came out!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 27, 2009)

those are lovely!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 27, 2009)

Very beautiful!! :roll: 
How much carrot juice did you use for this soap?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Woah that's very cool. I need to try it.


----------



## Artephius (Jul 27, 2009)

I love that yellow! The wavy pattern on top is very cute.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful yellow! They look great, have you tried them yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the color you got , beautiful soap . I really like  carrot soap , makes a great shampoo bar too.

Kitn


----------



## waychie (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Miss_Melissa, I replaced the water amount with the carrot juice and added some pureed carrot at trace

I haven't tried it yet, only just freshly cut


----------



## Rosey (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks awesome!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Jul 28, 2009)

*waychie*, thanks! I'll try to make the soap like yours today!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 28, 2009)

..


----------



## Deda (Jul 28, 2009)

Whoa!  That's some bright soap, I love it!


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2009)

Waychie - gorgeous soap!  Awesome gold colour too.  Love the sound of your oils.

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Jul 28, 2009)

*x*

:shock:   :shock:   :shock: 

that's not carrot soap-that's 14 karat soap!!!  

it's hard to believe that you can get such a terriffic color when there's lye involved.

way cool, and great job!

would be very interested hearing if the color sticks well after racking.


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2009)

My first carrot juice soap is just over 4 months old and the colour is exactly the same as when first cut!  Interesting to see how it holds up after 6 and 12 months.

Tanya


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy yellow!  That's a great color!


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my carrot soap  thanks to *waychie*


----------



## topcat (Oct 4, 2009)

That is just plain _gorgeous_!  Love the detail on top too!

Tanya  [/b]


----------



## sygrid (Oct 4, 2009)

*Love it*

I just LOVE yellow soap and this one is really pretty.
Wow...I would have thought more orange with the carrot.  Nicely done

Sygrid


----------



## Bnky (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful color, they look great!


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 6, 2009)

too funny 14K soap, but oh so true!


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 7, 2009)

your the enabler gosh darnit!! now, because its so pretty I wanna try lmao!


----------

